# "Die phantastische Reise": Übernimmt Guillermo del Toro die Regie für das Remake?



## CarolaHo (8. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *"Die phantastische Reise": Übernimmt Guillermo del Toro die Regie für das Remake? * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: "Die phantastische Reise": Übernimmt Guillermo del Toro die Regie für das Remake?


----------



## Gandalf1107 (8. Januar 2016)

Gab es davon nicht schon einmal ein Remake?


----------



## Enisra (8. Januar 2016)

Inner Space war kein Remake
Ansonsten wurde das Thema aber so oft Parodiert das es einem so vorkommt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Januar 2016)

Waren beides sehr gute Filme.
Der Klassiker wegen der bahnbrechenden SFX, der andere mit D. Quaid wegen des geilen Humors... Und ja, auch wieder wegen der Effekte. ^^


----------



## svd (9. Januar 2016)

Hach ja, ich war damals so neidisch auf die Typen gewesen, die Raquel luftgetrocknetes Eiweiß von der Brust kratzen durften.
Äh, ich war irgendwie schon als Kind ein Schwein, bzw. Ferkel, gewesen.

Ansonsten war der Film natürlich immer klasse, vlt. die erste Begegnung mit Donald Pleasance als Bösewicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Hach ja, ich war damals so neidisch auf die Typen gewesen, die Raquel luftgetrocknetes Eiweiß von der Brust kratzen durften.
> Äh, ich war irgendwie schon als Kind ein Schwein, bzw. Ferkel, gewesen.
> 
> Ansonsten war der Film natürlich immer klasse, vlt. die erste Begegnung mit Donald Pleasance als Bösewicht.


Highlight waren doch wenn die Antikörper.


----------



## Clover81 (13. Januar 2016)

Oh, das wird mal ein Remake, dem ich eine faire Chance geben kann. Das Original habe ich vor so vielen Jahren gesehen, dass ich mich kaum noch daran erinnern kann, und die Version mit Dennis Quaid war zwar nett, hat mich aber irgendwie nicht ganz so gepackt. Auf die neue Version bin ich schon richtig gespannt.

Das mit der fairen Chance ist natürlich keine böse Absicht, aber ich bin Remakes von Filmen, die ich gern mag, gegenüber einfach automatisch voreingenommen. Wenigstens bin ich da mit Sicherheit nicht die einzige. Und gerade bei vielen alten Klassikern, die ich noch durch meinen Vater kennengelernt habe, hänge ich irgendwie an den Originalen. "Fantastische Reise" gehört zwar theoretisch auch dazu, praktisch ist das aber, wie bereits erwähnt, schon Ewigkeiten her. Bei Filmen wie "Duell" oder "Westworld" fällt mir sowas wesentlich schwerer. Was ich noch gern sehen würde, wäre sowas wie "Eine Leiche zum Dessert" mit aktuelleren Ermittlern. Ich liebe das Original, aber sowas mit jemandem wie Monk, dem Mentalisten Patrick Jane oder Castle wäre bestimmt auch witzig. Von mir aus könnten sie da auch den neuen Sherlock Holmes aus "Sherlock" mit reinpacken, ich würde es mir auf jeden Fall ansehen.


----------

